# Wiring Question



## rrman497 (Aug 8, 2016)

I asked for help a couple of months ago about switching my layout from DC to DCC. I got a lot of good answers and I'm in the process of re-wiring now. I've got a good sized layout so I'm using a 14 gauge bus wire and 20 gauge feeders. I've split my layout into 4 power districts and am using a MRC circuit breaker in each district. My question is: The MRC 5 amp circuit breakers have little tiny wires going in and coming out. Don't these little wires at the control panel defeat the use of the 14 gauge bus wires? I've got 14 gauge wires leading up the the circuit breakers where they drop to the tiny little wires MRC uses through the circuit breaker and then back to the 14 gauge bus wire and out to the layout. I'm not an electronics guru... is this the way it's supposed to be? Thanks for any help you all can provide.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Generally, smaller wire does have higher resistance than larger wire. But resistance is also dependent on length. So even though you have thin wire going through the breakers, they are only used for short distance. You want the larger wire for running long distance to minimize voltage drop at the far reaches of you railroad.

Mark


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Breakers are meant to have the capacity to prevent more serious/costly damage. So, the wires you see are meant to be there, offering more resistance than anything you use on the layout. When those weaker wires go poof, you should drop to one knee in that football player's familiar scene and thank The Big Electrician. :thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep. I think Mark nailed it. Just minimize the length of the smaller gauge wires and you should be fine.


----------

